# Office 2003/2007 trial uninstall problems



## hitchy.ali (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there,

I have been having trouble with uninstalling Microsoft Office 2003 and the 2007 trial version.

Originally, I had installed the trial to see what it was like. After the trial period was finished, I wanted to switch back to Office 2003 as I preferred this. I therefore attempted to uninstall the 2007 trial version.

I was unable to uninstall the 2007 trial version. I then found out how to manually uninstall it but decided to use Office 2007 Registry Delete, Rip Out Office 2007 and Windows installer Cleanup combined. This seemed to work, and Microsoft Office 2007 trial version seemed to be uninstalled completely. 

I then decided to install my copy of Microsoft Office 2003. This seemed to go as normal. However, once installed I was unable to run the program unless I used 'run as administor' option. This seemed to work although I knew it would be annoying to have to do this everytime. Nevertheless I persisted and carried on using it as normal. However, when it came to print, I was having all sorts of problems such as with printing. It was as though the program could only function in its basic form and was unable to actually access things like printer options.

I thought this was odd, so decided to uninstall and reinstall in the hope that this would solve the problem. It then seemed to have problems uninstalling, so I used Revo Uninstaller to uninstall it; this seemed to work well.

Re-installing seemed the same as before, BUT unfortunately, yet again I was faced with the same problem. Now I have attempted to uninstall it again using Vistas uninstall options in the Programs & Features window. This seemed to work ...however! when I took a look at my desktop all of the office icons were still there; i then navigated to the Office installation folder and it seemed that nothing had been deleted at all.

It was not present in the Vista Programs & Features page nor in the Revo Uninstaller page but still it seemed that nothing had been deleted, although the two uninstall programs think that it has been.

This is all very confusing and I have searched for a while for similar cases but could not find any.

Any and all help is much appreciated. It is a necessity that this problem is sorted out and I am able to use Microsoft Office properly again for my studies.

Further information: the OS is Vista Ultimate 64-bit.

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

follow this article to completely remove office http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218
and then reinstall it


----------

